# Cherry burl grunt



## steve bellinger (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't compare to most folks calls, but thought the wood made up for the inexperience. A man down the road gave me this cherry burl a bit ago. posted the pics in a different thread. Well as I wanted to make him a call before Christmas out of this green wood. I nuked it every day for 2 weeks or so. Then I brought it in the house, and let it sit, for a bit longer. It cracked up a bit in the microwave, as cherry has a tendency to do. Well I just keep pouring in thin CA glue till it woun't hold any more. So this is what he gets today. Hope he likes it, and he said he found a really big burl, but not sure he's willing to give that one up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautiful contrast. I love it. Now if only all my cherry was dry...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 14, 2014)

Great looking grunter

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 14, 2014)

Great coloring in that !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, thatt is gorgeous, Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve, that is cool! The coloring on that wood is something else!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve, you knocked it out of the ballpark on this one! Very sweet lookin call, great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice call, I love cherry burl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cool coloring from cherry to the yellow and the way the color transitions. Nice looking call for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

Great looking call, Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice Steve, really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 18, 2014)

That is a cool piece with nice shape! Good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 19, 2014)

Well as he love this, he offered me another, cherry burl. Also said he has a walnut burl I can have. Will have to show me where they are on his property, as he owns a little over a hundred acres. Said we will get together over the holidays and get them cut.


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2014)

Way cool Steve! Sounds like your good work payed off in spades! TA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

